

Why Aren’t Doctors Drug Tested? - boh
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/13/opinion/why-arent-doctors-drug-tested.html?ref=opinion

======
aroch
Some hospitals to implement random drug testing. Micromanaging healthcare
isn't going to make drug abuse disappear -- abusers will just get better at
hiding it.

